# Sears Bike Manufactors codes



## morton (Apr 9, 2014)

Thought I saw a link on the forum to a site listing codes for Sears Bike manufacturers.  Searched the forum and google but came up with nothing.  Trying to decipher:  *Mod.  502220*  Above this is:  *MOSL*  (Murray Ohio Single Speed  Ladies????) Bike is a racked out girls skip tooth with small no horn tank. Sad shape but I am curious as to maker.  Thanks for any info on the code list.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 9, 2014)

MOS-L is the important part for the year. *M*urray *O*hio *S*upply and the L is the year which, according to my decoding, is 1947.

Here's what an original 502 220 would look like: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1947-jc-higgins-girls-blue-21376829


----------



## morton (Apr 10, 2014)

*That's it exactly*



jpromo said:


> MOS-L is the important part for the year. *M*urray *O*hio *S*upply and the L is the year which, according to my decoding, is 1947.
> 
> Here's what an original 502 220 would look like: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1947-jc-higgins-girls-blue-21376829




Only mine has not one, but 2 heavy coats of house paint.  Most everything besides the frame, fork, and tank are rusted beyond use.  Thanks for the info.  Did you get that code from somewhere on line?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2014)

Most if not all earlier Sears bikes were manufactured by Murray.....Look up Murray Serial Numbers on here for a list of date codes.

The ABC date code book is a great source as well. Being sold for $25-30 as I recall.
Look that up as well for availability.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 10, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Most if not all earlier Sears bikes were manufactured by Murray.....Look up Murray Serial Numbers on here for a list of date codes.
> .




 what do you mean "earlier" ?


----------



## jpromo (Apr 10, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> what do you mean "earlier" ?




Maybe he means earlier than the tanklight era 

Almost all postwar Sears bicycles were of Murray origin. Prewar gets more dicey. You had Westfield for a while, then Murray duked them out for it, but then you have the deceased Davis that was sitting over in the corner being the O.G.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 13, 2014)

Murray took over the lion's share of Elgin production in 1938, the MOS and MOD 502 are both Murray only codes. Westfield was top dog in the earlier 30s, with the occasional Snyder.


----------

